# CM4DX vs Liberty GB



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so i just want some honest feedback on this. I have ran liberty since it began and love it but i really wouldnt mind trying cyanogen mod.
What benifits am i going to get on CM4DX over liberty. At the moment i assume that the CM4DX is not as polished as Liberty because of it still being in a beta.

Also i would like to know anyones experiance with the TBH .zip install of CM4DX that would seem the easiest way to do it but how effictive is it. I have to use some TBH stuff to get mine to the .596 build and it worked great but everything is different.

Also a thought i had was to maybe start a thread specific to what is now working on CM4DX it is so hard to tell because that thread to hundreds of pages long and with the kid and such hard to find time to skim through all the pages of thank you to find the meat.

Thanks


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

As far as I can tell now all major flaws have been stomped out. Camera, YouTube playback and Netflix streaming are all functioning as well as GPS although some say they have problems with stand alone GPS.

As of now I haven't ran into any serious drawbacks in using the CM4DX beta over liberty or apex. Benefits of running CM4DX are its myriad of features. The ability to swap out themes with theme changer, being able to remove status bar icons by simply swiping them off, using the status bar as a brightness adjuster by swiping left or right, no need to pay for a donate version to get the latest nightly updates etc. etc.

If you're not all that tech savvy then I'd suggest waiting for an official release as right now most fixes require flashing or using root explorer to move/edit files. If you think you're up to it then give it a shot.

_ 'I'd highly recommend donating to CVPCS for his efforts in bringing us CM7'_

P. S. If you're a quadrant fanboy then you'll be pleased to know that without any performance tweaks or overclocking you can achieve scores of 2,300 - 2, 500.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with haunted. Its really comparing apples to oranges. CM is a completely new experience in roms on the x. So many features built in that take the need for clockwork out of the picture it's truly amazing. Personally no previous rom has run this fast and smooth on my phone. Being that you can simply sbf back to 340 if it isn't for you there really is no point asking for opinions. I would recommend just giving it a go and compare for yourself. I personally can't imagine going back to a regular rom again.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

i agree completly, i have been on liberty pretty much since i got my X, it took me a couple of days to get it on the .596 build so i could run GB roms and i had to use stock moto GB drove me crazy. I guess i will give it a try, just hope the team blackhat .zip installer works well i hate having to SBF unless i have to


----------



## Future Fuzz (Jun 12, 2011)

I want to try this ROM out as well. But like a dummy I went the stock unrooted way for GB and now I really don't feel like losing everything to make the switch. Does anyone know if they have apps out there that can help me back up things with out being rooted? if so I'm gonna make the switch cause stock is nothing but a headache!


----------



## r3dlined (Jun 18, 2011)

Only thing that would stop me from trying CM7 would be if it uses the ASOP camera instead of something widescreen.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

r3dlined said:


> Only thing that would stop me from trying CM7 would be if it uses the ASOP camera instead of something widescreen.


Then CM7 isn't for you as there are 0 traces of blur including the camera and gallery, they're AOSP.

I also prefer the blur cam and gallery over AOSP but I'll live.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

SoHaunted said:


> Then CM7 isn't for you as there are 0 traces of blur including the camera and gallery, they're AOSP.
> 
> I also prefer the blur cam and gallery over AOSP but I'll live.


Yeah I've never really quite understood why the AOSP camera doesn't have a widescreen *option.* It's fine to not have it as the only choice, but given that most people store pictures in digital format and really the only monitors you can buy now are widescreen, it seems just stupid to not have a widescreen option. Since installing the camera fix, I've been using the MIUI Camera for CM7, which in my opinion takes slightly better pictures and autofocuses better. It has a widescreen mode, which I was initially super-excited about, but it doesn't seem to be working currently. I wonder if it might down the road though when a more permanent camera fix is implemented. Either way, not complaining about CM7 at all, just never understood that about the AOSP camera.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Liberty is is a highly themed rom where CM is unique enough to really be its own product as it's built to be like running stock with many features you would want built on top. Each method provides it's pros/cons.

IMO making the choice with today's state of things I would choose CM7 first, stock GB second and Liberty third. That's of course if the camera stuff isn't too bothersome.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> Yeah I've never really quite understood why the AOSP camera doesn't have a widescreen *option.* It's fine to not have it as the only choice, but given that most people store pictures in digital format and really the only monitors you can buy now are widescreen, it seems just stupid to not have a widescreen option. Since installing the camera fix, I've been using the MIUI Camera for CM7, which in my opinion takes slightly better pictures and autofocuses better. It has a widescreen mode, which I was initially super-excited about, but it doesn't seem to be working currently. I wonder if it might down the road though when a more permanent camera fix is implemented. Either way, not complaining about CM7 at all, just never understood that about the AOSP camera.


I totally agree with you. I'd have to say the latest AOSP camera takes slightly better pictures than the blur camera but the lack of a widescreen picture mode is inexcusable ESPECIALLY for the reasons you mentioned, 90% of monitors and tvs now sold are widescreen 16:9 or 16:10 so why the lack of widescreen picture support?

I'll have to give MIUI camera s shot, thanks for the link









Edit:

One thing that I noticed prior to getting the camera fix, I purchased Fast Burst Camera as a band-aid and when going through the picture resolutions there is an option for 1280x720 pictures but when I tried to use it all I would get was a black screen and it refused to work for me no matter what I tried I kept having to go back to 800x448, while that is a widescreen picture the quality is mediocre at best.


----------



## dsorion (Jun 13, 2011)

If you don't care about free or not try Camera 360. It has all the resolutions you will need and an awesome set of built in filters.


----------



## qqeyes (Jun 8, 2011)

The aosp camera takes pictures in widescreen. The viewfinder looks a little different than blur, but the pictures they take are exactly the same


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> Also i would like to know anyones experiance with the TBH .zip install of CM4DX that would seem the easiest way to do it but how effictive is it. I have to use some TBH stuff to get mine to the .596 build and it worked great but everything is different.
> 
> Thanks


I would urge you to consider going the sbf route. It may just be coincidence but it seems those that went the monster zip route are having more issues with the nightlies. It may just be my impression but others have commented on similar findings. You may end up saving yourself a small hassle upfront for a bigger hassle later.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Considering you pay for liberty "nightlies" but only get an update every 10 days or so and cm4dx has true nightlies for free, more features, no need to bootstrap, tons of theme support, and is super snappy I'd say CM4DX will be the rom to end roms on the DX.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

I did make the switch to CM7 and i do really enjoy it. I will say i like the default liberty theme better but cyanogen mod as some unique features for sure, some of them i think are kinda pointless. Like the swiping the notification away. If it was smother it might be cool but its choppy when u do it and u have to do it slowly or it doesnt work, so i just use the little red button







.

To be completly honest and i think after i use this some more i might do a more detailed review between the view, there are some things in liberty i really wish where in cm. Like the build.props editor. When you first boot you can choose to have the AOSP camera or blur camera so on so forth. That to me is amazing like i prefer the blur clock. stuff like that. But i will think after a week or so of use i will do a more detailed review of the two. on topics such as battery life things like that


----------



## bafish (Jun 7, 2011)

I actually switched to CM7 from Liberty 0.8, and apart from the remaining non-functional camcorder, it is great. I love Liberty, but cm7 is definitely faster. I got a quadrant score of 2936, only overclocked to 1.2 ghz. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

bafish said:


> I actually switched to CM7 from Liberty 0.8, and apart from the remaining non-functional camcorder, it is great. I love Liberty, but cm7 is definitely faster. I got a quadrant score of 2936, only overclocked to 1.2 ghz. Pretty amazing.


What are your overclock settings? And did you use an app for overclocking or is that built into CM (I haven't made the switch from Liberty yet)?


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Trav06 said:


> What are your overclock settings? And did you use an app for overclocking or is that built into CM (I haven't made the switch from Liberty yet)?


There is a CPU min. Max. Frequency adjuster but it's like set cpu, you'll need to use an overclocking application like droid overclock.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So after about a week i think i am going to nandroid back to Liberty.
I do like cm7 alot but i am a heavy user and as of now, liberty has better battery life.
To me these two roms are pretty much equal. the few interesting things that cyanogen mod brings to the table i dont really use. I am a vanilla kinda person, i dont need all the glits and flare and themes and all this. I just want my phone to work well and get good battery life, and not be glitchy and buggy like motoblur is. Maybe when cm4dx becomes a RC and not just a beta i will try it out again.

I give great thanks to cvpcs for taking the enormous amounts of time to pwn the DX with 2init, and i am sure his work will bring some great new stuff to the DX but for now i am back to liberty


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

FYI do not try and apply a nandroid backup of a system on the .12 radio. I assume that is why it bricked my phone now i gota sbf and do all that fun stuff.
I even formated system data and cache before trying the nandroid.


----------



## kurtislemaster (Jun 13, 2011)

nothing compares to cyan, liberty should just give in
PAYING for "nightlies"?!?! no dev could EVER justify that, and its why i sat patiently on stock for so long. disgusting.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, i used to run liberty back in the 2.2 days of my droid x. Liberty was great, back then, but the gingerbread came to droid x. I havent used this new version of liberty, but im just going to assume its no cm7. Cyanogenmod just has so many add ons that make the system better. I dont know a soul who hates cm7 on their droid x


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

i dont hate it by anymeans it is a great rom. Like i stated earlier i just do not need all of those bells and wistles. I dont put different themes on my phone every other day. I really dont like to flash new roms all the time, hate having to restore my data and so forth. Also i have corporate e-mail on my phone so if something crazy happens (i am the only IT guy at my company) and my phone is out of order then i can not try and solve the problem quickly. Also i have many accounts linked to this phone with push notifications so battery life is key to me. CM's battery life is not as good as liberties atm. That is not to say that it wont be since it is still in beta just at the moment it is not.

To me someone who just wants a rom that is much more stable than motoblur with good battery life, at the moment i would go with liberty or apex and since i have purchased the liberty toolbox i went with liberty. Just my two cents i am not bashing on CM or liberty or any other rom, all of the devs involved with making these roms take alot of there time away from there lives to give us these choices. So please dont make this a thread full of flames and negative comments. I was just giving my opinion


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

i've run several liberty roms, including 1.5, 2.0, 2.0.1, and all of the gingerbread nightlies thru 0.8, and i think 1.5 and 2.0 were the fastest.
well, cm7 is that fast all over again.
i jumped in at nightly 7, and it has a few bugs, but every rom i've tried has had bugs.
i'm going to stick with cm for awhile and hope for the best.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

oh i just noticed this thread has 5 stars im not sure how that system works on here but thanks.  I am all for constructive criticism and level headed opinions on things.


----------



## hillmom (Jun 13, 2011)

To be honest, I love them both equally! I wish I could take my favorite things from both and create a new ROM. However, I'm not that technology savy nor the time.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hillmom said:


> To be honest, I love them both equally! I wish I could take my favorite things from both and create a new ROM. However, I'm not that technology savy nor the time.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Completely agree. granted alot of the features that i like about liberty i can still use because of the liberty toolbox...but i like the customizer from liberty...but like cyanogenmod settings and speed better


----------



## greenbaum (Jun 24, 2011)

Future Fuzz said:


> I want to try this ROM out as well. But like a dummy I went the stock unrooted way for GB and now I really don't feel like losing everything to make the switch. Does anyone know if they have apps out there that can help me back up things with out being rooted? if so I'm gonna make the switch cause stock is nothing but a headache!


I have never used it myself so I don't know much about it, but I know that there is the Verizon backup software. I am not sure how much it backs up and I would assume you would have to flash to rooted stock and then make a Titanium Backup in order to restore your data on CM4DX but it is an option to check out.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

greenbaum said:


> I have never used it myself so I don't know much about it, but I know that there is the Verizon backup software. I am not sure how much it backs up and I would assume you would have to flash to rooted stock and then make a Titanium Backup in order to restore your data on CM4DX but it is an option to check out.


Well TB wont be able to restore a backup made by VZW's software...either way hes gonna have to lose his stuff to be able to flash to cm7. cus at this point theres no way for him to backup everything without being rooted. I havent really heard about the VZW software but i would imagine, it wont backup much besides contacts...which either was would be backed up to his google acct anyways. I would just say go for it Fuzz....either way ur gonna be stuck on a non rooted GB for awhile until a root method is worked out...may as well bite the bullet and do it now


----------



## greenbaum (Jun 24, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> Well TB wont be able to restore a backup made by VZW's software...either way hes gonna have to lose his stuff to be able to flash to cm7. cus at this point theres no way for him to backup everything without being rooted. I havent really heard about the VZW software but i would imagine, it wont backup much besides contacts...which either was would be backed up to his google acct anyways. I would just say go for it Fuzz....either way ur gonna be stuck on a non rooted GB for awhile until a root method is worked out...may as well bite the bullet and do it now


I meant he would restore the backup on rooted Gingerbread and then make a new Titanium Backup from there that he could then restore on CM7. You could be right about it not backing up much. It may only backup Blur stuff.


----------



## cubswin326 (Jun 11, 2011)

Random and possibly stupid question: Does Cm4Dx have App backup like Liberty does?

I take this feature for granted, but it is incredibly useful when you have to wipe/reinstall as is often the case with nightlies on LGB...I did not particularly care for titanium when I used it last.


----------



## cubswin326 (Jun 11, 2011)

nightlies are actually free on Liberty, but the donate gets you access to "nightlies" sooner than the general public. I tend to donate to devs who put in the effort to deliver benefits to me as an end user...getting an additional benefit is never a bad thing though...as I said, I would have donated anyway.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

greenbaum said:


> I meant he would restore the backup on rooted Gingerbread and then make a new Titanium Backup from there that he could then restore on CM7. You could be right about it not backing up much. It may only backup Blur stuff.


o my bad....ya i hear u...who knows...thats why if i were him id just bite the bullet and go for it....deff worth it


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

I was using stock Moto software until Gingerbread, and then I switched to Liberty (currently running v0.8) I like it a lot, but in the end, its still doing things like blocking tethering and whatnot, and Liberty will never upgrade me to newer versions of Android beyond what Moto gives us. I see CyanogenMod as a potentially more efficient (never used, but everyone seems to love it) and long-term solution for people looking to keep the software on their phones up to date after VZW and Moto decide to stop giving updates.


----------



## greenbaum (Jun 24, 2011)

You were right. It only backs up contacts. Which doesn't make any sense to me to have it. Stupid Verizon.


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

SoHaunted said:


> There is a CPU min. Max. Frequency adjuster but it's like set cpu, you'll need to use an overclocking application like droid overclock.


I was hoping for specifics, I have Droid overclock and Quickclock. I haven't been able to get a stable overclock mainly because I'm just going with trial and error.


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

I haven't had the time to install CM7 yet, but from past experience on my D1, CM7 absolutely rules. The only rom which I liked better was Miui, which is CM7 based anyway. The CM group is so far ahead of everyone else. Most roms on other devices use pieces of CM. I wouldn't be surprised if Liberty works in some CM magic in the upcoming releases. It's good for all of us. The more dev's working on a device, the better all the roms will be. What I would suggest is use Liberty if you need a stable, fast rom that you can count on for business. If you want to live on the edge and flash roms all the time to have the latest and greatest, CM7 is the way to go.


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

I vote liberty. (Until the tweakers and devs get cm7 squared away for us that is.)


----------

